# Coffee Shop Name



## teamfat

Cafe Nation, A Cup Above, Grounds Zero - too bad I can't think of any GOOD ones at the moment.

mjb.


----------



## tamtam39

_*hi there!*_

_*thanks for the effort. I think A Cup Above is a good one. It's like saying a cup of coffee can be heavenly. nice! *_


----------



## mezzaluna

Welcome!

I'm moving this from the Welcome Forum to the Late Night Cafe, where you'll get many replies.

Mezzaluna


----------



## Guest

"Grounds Zero" would, most likely, have a pretty negative association to anyone from the NY Metro area.

Seems like a flippant use of a phrase most people associate with the site of a national tragedy. 

I live in NY and was much closer than I'd like to have been to the WTC on 9/11-so I might be a little sensitive.


----------



## teamfat

Lynn Slater Miller said:


> "Grounds Zero" would, most likely, have a pretty negative association to anyone from the NY Metro area.
> 
> Seems like a flippant use of a phrase most people associate with the site of a national tragedy.
> 
> I live in NY and was much closer than I'd like to have been to the WTC on 9/11-so I might be a little sensitive.


Yes, that could be a valid concern. At the time I was thinking of Morgan Freeman's blues club in Clarksdale, Mississippi called Ground Zero. It was named before the events in New York, and simply refers to the place where it all started. If you are into blues, you know about that area of the delta and its significance in blues history.

mjb.


----------



## chefkc

Caffiend /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## just jim

Your Ugly Mug

Bean There, Done That

Cups

Brew Ha Ha

Nice Percs


----------



## beargy

I like Legally Brewed, that is a solid name! I am an attorney and would go into a coffee shop with that name any day!


----------



## abefroman

Bean Here, that's a good one!


----------



## durangojo

the daily grind....

joey


----------



## rat

strange brew?


----------



## thekitchensink

^I really like that one.


----------



## chefbazookas

Brews D'Ego

Steep Heap

Whip It Good

Mean Bean

Bean Dean

Slurp


----------



## sarahpendall

I like Legally Brewed. There's a story behind it. It really depends which market your friend is targeting and how they want to position the brand. So in a financial district Legally Brewed would be great. But in a high-tech area full of geeks, perhaps not so great /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif. They would probably like Caffein'd or Code Bean (as an example).

pot roast recipes


----------



## dc sunshine

Hmm....wonder if TamTam is still viewing...but anywho,

I like Caffiend - it defines a coffee addict so well /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif

Also Legally Brewed (a play on Legally Blonde I am guessing?) is good too. An addictive drug that is legal. And yummy.

How about "Brewsters"?


----------



## sowe

I would suggest:

Bean Me Up

or

Insomnia

Good luck


----------



## gobblygook

What is the "identity" of the place supposed to be?  Is it "just another coffee shop", or is there some underlying point of differentiation?  For instance, "Fresh Roast" might be good if your selling point is roasting the beans in-house.  However, if you're just buying coffee off the back of the Sysco truck, your customers would expect a better product to be served and the name wouldn't fit.

I would stay away from anything with a specialized-sounding name unless you're trying to reach a specific demographic (to the exclusion of others).  For instance, if I walk into Desperado's Cantina, I'm not expecting to order Kung Pao Chicken.  "Tea Time" would make me expect something more European influenced than American.

If you're a coffee shop as a "hangout", then maybe Java Lounge would be an option.  If you're wanting a huge drive-through business, then "Java Express" might be better. 

One word of caution is to not try to be "too cute".  For instance "Expresso" for a drive-through coffee shop would look more like someone who has no idea how to make coffee, since it's an over-used incorrect spelling/pronunciation.


----------



## tylerm713

This is my own personal opinion. I can't stand coffee shops with stupid names. My favorite coffee places are Coffee Call and Cresent City Coffee. Nothing fancy.


----------

